# Icelandic horses <3



## Dahlia-mouse (May 20, 2008)

i was just thinking.....

Does anyone here have any Icelandic horses ??

here are some pics of Icelandic Horses here in Iceland i have taken


















this horse is called Söngull, he's a real beauty and very tall









Söngull again, and Laukur









Laukur again...









Náttfari is this horses name









and this is lína , she's pritty old... about 24 years

















pritty wet horse....litle too close

sorry about all the pics, just wanted to show you guys my favorite horse ! also here in iceland is only one horse breed and that is the Icelandic Horse !!


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

i love the top two photos


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

There is a woman up here that breeds them. They are fab little souls and do quite well at endurance.


----------



## Dahlia-mouse (May 20, 2008)

thanks 

Lynsey, do you know if the woman who breeds them has website or something? 

here is a photo of a Icelandic Horse on Tölt as we call it in Iceland

http://http://http://www.sperdill.is/Files/22.05.07%20tölt%20web.JPG
this is the mare Spurning from Sperðill 

lhttp://http://http://www.847.is/myndir/Frettamyndir/84ledareT2.jpg

I was working yesterday and i had to feed 70 horses and, but saddles on 30 horses and bridles on all 70 horses  all Icelandic horses  then finally , i went riding and i was on a horse called Rökkvi he's a dark brown horse , very tall and he just wanted to go faster all the time and i had to hold pretty hard in the ohh what do you call it in english....uhhhh.... the thing you hold in ? with your fingers?? ohh whatever... but Rökkvi he always wanted to go on Tölt or Stökk (stökk... you know , like running and jumping?? )

excause my bad english....not good at it 

but one question , did anyone here watch Eurovision yesterday?

iceland is gonna be in eurovision tomorrow too !

but see ya


----------

